# WD-40 on the wax side of a snowboard



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I recently purchased a new board and the sticker they placed on the base of the board left a nasty sticker residue. I figured riding would eventually remove it, but two days of riding and it looks like it barely removed it. I then foolishly used WD-40 and coated the area of the residue. Wiping with a towel removed most of the residue, but there's still some small traces... my question now is, did I make a terrible mistake with WD-40 on the base side of a board? In essence, is this going to deteriorate my board?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Your best bet is to use some actual base cleaner.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

if you ride it once and its fine i cant imagine any of it still being on the base. maybe if its sitting over the summer thats a bad thing? im not really sure thoough..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

No but don't do it again. Your base is extremely porous and will absorb anything you put on it. When you so use solvent of any kind it is very very important to let it evaporate completely before waxing.

WD-40 is a solvent/lubricant with other additives. but is not designed to be used on the base of a snowboard. I would stick to environmentally sound orange peel based solvent made for use on ski and snowboard bases. 

Use it sparingly and remember to let it evaporate completely before doing anything else to the base.

When you went riding first w/o removing it you probably made it tougher to remove because you drove it into the base material. 


I would not worry about as I am sure you have not done any damage to your base... no worries mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> No but don't do it again. Your base is extremely porous and will absorb anything you put on it. When you so use solvent of any kind it is very very important to let it evaporate completely before waxing.
> 
> WD-40 is a solvent/lubricant with other additives. but is not designed to be used on the base of a snowboard. I would stick to environmentally sound orange peel based solvent made for use on ski and snowboard bases.
> 
> ...


When you refer to the base being extremely porous, are you referring to the bottom of the board or the actual base that wax is applied to? I'm just worried that the WD-40 actually penetrated the wax layer and got into the base layer... any suggestions from here before applying hot wax?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I am refering to the base. The sliding surface. I know traditional purist's who never use solvent of any kind on the base of their boards/skiis, but I think thats overkill...just use solvent sparingly that is designed for ski and snowboard bases/ don't worry about it you have done no damage.


----------

